# TJ verses CJ



## Bryansong (Apr 13, 2009)

Can someone tell me what the differences are with these two model jeeps?
I had never heard of the TJ before reading this board. I might like to have a jeep (down the road) to snow plow my driveway and get around in the bad weather.

Bryansong


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's a pretty good run down: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeep_Wrangler

The CJs were made pre-1987, then there was the YJ from 87-95 and the TJ from 97-06. There's a bunch of differences over the years, but the TJ will be the newest, most comfortable of the three models (coil springs all the way around, interior updates).


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The TJ is the best option unless you go with a new JK. The CJ7 and YJ are very hard to find mounts for. If you search the site a little there are many threads on using jeeps to plow snow.


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

TJ is modern...more comfortable, better ride and there are lots of after market parts. I think the last good years were before these new versions called the JK...don't know if I would plow with one of those....I have a 2003.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The 06 TJ with the 6 speed/4.0 with the Rubicon package is IMO the epitome of wrangler evolution.


----------



## Bryansong (Apr 13, 2009)

affekonig;1132220 said:


> Here's a pretty good run down: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeep_Wrangler
> 
> The CJs were made pre-1987, then there was the YJ from 87-95 and the TJ from 97-06. There's a bunch of differences over the years, but the TJ will be the newest, most comfortable of the three models (coil springs all the way around, interior updates).


Thank you, that was very helpful.

And thanks to all of you.

Bryansong


----------



## PENJrAV8R (Dec 9, 2010)

CJ models (Civilian Jeep) are numbered 1, 2, 2A, 3A, 3B, 4, 5, 5A, 6, 6A, 7, and 8. 
CJ1s are extinct. They were produced in 1944.
There are 9 known CJ2s that still exist.
The CJ2A was produced from 1945 to 1949.
The CJ3A was produced from 1949 to 1953.
The CJ3B was produced from 1953 to 1968.
There was only 1 CJ4 ever built.
The CJ5 was built from 1954 to 1983. Many are on the road today. This is probably what you picture when you think of a CJ.
The CJ6 is a slightly longer version of the CJ5 designed with a truck bed. They were produced from 1955 to 1975.
The CJ7 is the most common CJ on the road today. They were produced from 1976 to 1986. 
The CJ8 is also known as a Scrambler. This was the truck version of the CJ7, produced from 1981 to 1986.
the CJ 10 was not sold in the US. It closely resembles a YJ.

The CJ5, 6, 7, and 8 models, when equipped with after-market locking or limited slip differentials and appropriate tires, offers unsurpassed traction and maneuverability. These are the vehicles of choice for many serious off-road adventurers. Most CJ 5-8 models cannot be used in 4WD in good traction conditions because the axles will bind due to differences in wheel spin.

After the CJ line was discontinued, all following Jeep models based on the CJ were officially called "Wrangler"s. Jeep still uses _J or _K codes to distinguish between models, and most Jeep owners have adopted this system as well.

YJ models were built from 1987 to 1995. These are easily distinguishable by their rectangular headlights. This was the last Jeep model to come with leaf spring suspensions. This is probably your best bet for a Jeep to buy for plowing. Initial cost and maintenance are relatively low but the vehicle offers a smoother ride than the CJ and the ability to drive in 4WD on dry road (when properly equipped).

TJ models were built from 1997 to 2006. These models have round headlights and fender mounted turn signals. These were the first Jeep "Wrangler" style vehicles to offer coil spring suspensions.

"LJ" models (unofficially named) are the 2004 to 2006 Wrangler Unlimited models. These have a longer wheelbase than other TJs. This gives them an advantage for towing, plowing, and offroading.

JK models are the current model, starting production in 2007. These include both the 2 door and 4 door ("Unlimited") versions. This version offers (optionally) superior traction to all previous models with an electronic traction management system. JK models have a wider body and are easily distinguishable by the all plastic fenders and the more compact hood.

Other Jeep Models:
SJ - Wagoneer, Cherokee (1st gen), and Grand Wagoneer
XJ - Cherokee
ZJ, WJ, WK, WK2 - Grand Cherokee models
KJ, KK - Liberty (badged as Cherokee everywhere except USA)
XK - Commander
MJ - Comanche
MK - Compass and Patriot
J10 - Honcho truck
DJ series - Postal Jeep (2WD only)

MA - Early military Jeep
MB - Military Jeep (WW2)
M38 (MC) - Post-war military Jeep
M38A (MD) - CJ5-based military Jeep (used from 1955. some still used today)


I own a 1978 CJ-7 with 3" suspension lift and 33"x12.5" Dick Cepek Crusher tires. I have driven in ~30 inches of unplowed snow without problems and can push snow all day without spinning tires. Despite the comment above, aftermarket parts are readily available for the CJ7 (many parts will show as fitting models from 1955 to 1995) and maintenance is easy due to the elegantly simple design of the vehicle. I prefer to take my doors off to plow or drive in deep snow to improve my visibility. The CJ models are 100% legal to drive on the road without doors in PA (though many newer models can be seen driving without doors).


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

CJs are funa dn I've owned a few, but I'll take the creature comforts and roadability of a TJ for the amount of time spent in the thing. I'll also gladly keep my doors on while plowing and use the windows for visability


----------



## PENJrAV8R (Dec 9, 2010)

Who needs doors with aftermarket seat heaters and an AMC 258 making hot air for you while driving in 4WD Low? besides, I tend to be in and out of the vehicle a lot. To each their own...

As my friend Sonja once stated: look at those wimps with a roof and doors! They probably don't even KNOW it's snowing out here! <yells to other cars> SISSY!I


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

PENJrAV8R 

Very good 

One item I will take issue with is that the YJ was not drivable on dry pavement in 4WD. Ive had 3 of them my friend has had 4 of them, non of them where drivable in 4 WD on dry pavement.


----------



## PENJrAV8R (Dec 9, 2010)

I thought certain trim levels were equipped with the full/part time 4WD. I may be wrong, this might not have been available until the TJ. I am really more of a CJ guy...


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I dont remember about options, I ordered (with my options) a new 91 Islander wrangler and I dont recall that a AWD option was available. My friend has a 95 SAHARA that is part time only.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

PENJrAV8R;1145633 said:


> . Despite the comment above, aftermarket parts are readily available for the CJ7 (many parts will show as fitting models from 1955 to 1995) and maintenance is easy due to the elegantly simple design of the vehicle. I prefer to take my doors off to plow or drive in deep snow to improve my visibility. The CJ models are 100% legal to drive on the road without doors in PA (though many newer models can be seen driving without doors).


I have a 61 CJ5 that I do not even own doors for, it also lacks heat radio, or top but it does have a PTO drive winch. Drive it that way all the time as we do the 1997 TJ.

As stated above Jeep parts are readly available for almost any model jeep. We regularly buy new in box OEM parts for a 1944 GPW (jeep made by ford during the war) and NAPA just delivered a new Brake master cylinder for the CJ5.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

Hay PENJrAV8R you missed the "WILLY's" Just kiddin, thats one of the best listings for the jeeps I've seen in a long time. My like the older jeeps best. to me a jeep should have a flat dash, The newer ones are to yuppied for me.


----------

